# Terminator 5 Actor voice cast



## EarthBound 2 (Nov 13, 2014)

What is your favourite actors in Terminator series?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 14, 2014)

Arnold Schwarzenegger! Just say "Hastala Vista Baby!" and "I be back!"


----------



## EarthBound 2 (Nov 14, 2014)

He's a real Austrian duraman.


----------



## hiroakihsu (Nov 14, 2014)

AsPika2219 said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger! Just say "Hastala Vista Baby!" and "I be back!"


 

Let's not forget "Get to the chopper!!!" (Yeah I know it's not from Terminator but still....)


----------



## Tiffani (Nov 25, 2014)

The list of things Arnold has said that are quotable would fill a set of books. The Terminator movies actually have his least amount of great lines.
I did like this one from T2, though. "I need your clothes, your boots, and your motorcycle."
I think my favorite Arnold line is from Running Man- "I live to see you eat that contract, but I hope you leave enough room for my fist because I'm going to ram it into your stomach and break your god-damn spine!"


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 26, 2014)

hiroakihsu said:


> Let's not forget "Get to the chopper!!!" (Yeah I know it's not from Terminator but still....)


That one was used on PREDATOR movie!


----------



## Gahars (Nov 26, 2014)

Fun Fact: O.J. Simpson was originally considered for the role of the Terminator, but James Cameron deciding against him, figuring nobody could believe him as a coldblooded, ruthless killer.


----------

